# bridge eth0 to wlan0: How w/o hostapd?

## qeldroma

I want just to route my eth0 into my wlan0 network.

Same network, all dhcp...

I certainly found many hints, but all of them are concerning using hostapd.

As i don't want to start an accesspoint, how do i do this now?

Everytime i try to add my wlan to the bridge, i get

 *Quote:*   

> can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported

 

I read somewhere that this has to do with kernel >=2.6.33 because of managed mode.

In short:

I have no clue and am not really expert in wlan, so can anybody try to help me please?

Bye

qd

----------

## VinzC

In short: bridging = not possible.

I'm amongst those who are interested in bridging/bonding but my attempts have failed recently. All I could do with my recent laptop and my IWL5100 (for instance) was to use bonding. But for some reason I haven't been able to explain, even bonding doesn't work anymore. But I have to admit I didn't dig any further.

----------

## Ant P.

Add wlan0 before eth0.

----------

## VinzC

 *Ant_P wrote:*   

> Add wlan0 before eth0.

 

Are you kidding?  :Shocked: 

----------

## qeldroma

had tried that of course. No difference...

----------

